# looking for Robert bob maxwell



## oca999 (Aug 16, 2015)

Was at fleetwood nautical coll circa 1966 as a trainee sparks..came from Morecambe. Think he joined blue funnel...paul kay(==D)


----------



## ramgzxm (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Paul, Bob Maxfield from Morecambe here, We were at 100 Promenade and after a bit of trouble sorted out by Paddy McGurk at 29 St Peters Place. We last met in 1968 ZSC you 2nd R/O City of PE I was 4th R/O Sa Oranje Very pleased to hear from you again. Pls email [email protected]
or ring Blackpool 01253 316048
Best wishes Bob and a merry Christmas too !!!!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Bob* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------

